# Sarabjit Singh dead



## theterminator (May 2, 2013)

Sarabjit Singh dead - The Hindu

Wasn't this inevitable given the attitude of Congress-led government?


----------



## Desmond (May 2, 2013)

It was inevitable, yes, but I don't think the situation would have been different if BJP were in power either.


----------



## theterminator (May 2, 2013)

why can't we make pakistan non-existent? chamel singh was brutally murdered just few days ago, 2 indian soldiers beheaded from our own territory and who can forget brutality gutted to captain saurabh kalia and 5 others 1999?


----------



## d3p (May 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> why can't we make pakistan non-existent? chamel singh was brutally murdered just few days ago, 2 indian soldiers beheaded from our own territory and who can forget brutality gutted to captain saurabh kalia and 5 others 1999?



You are talking as if every indian Holds the trigger of a Deadly Missile....

*Sarabjit Singh : RIP.*


----------



## theterminator (May 2, 2013)

d3p said:


> You are talking as if every indian Holds the trigger of a Deadly Missile....
> 
> *Sarabjit Singh : RIP.*



What should be the response?


----------



## d3p (May 2, 2013)

Its a very Sensitive topic to discuss about. I can't justify whether he was actually an Indian Spy or a Farmer, who got drunked & found himself outside the Border.

But with the torture he must have gone through, He deserve to die. Sorry but, that's the only way to frame it. 

Spy or Outsiders in Pak are treated in that way. *No Human Rights applicable.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 2, 2013)

a traditional hindi idiom:"ab pachhtaaye hout kya jab chidiya chug gayi khet"
translation:no point in regretting after the deed is done

all this talk of getting tough with pakistan is useless now that pakistan has nuclear capability(& a bit better than India for that matter).best both countries can do now is small & localized cross border firing involving regular army men.


----------



## theterminator (May 2, 2013)

so it means india should sit back and enjoy the show with popcorns and watch real life saw movie with its citizens being the victims


----------



## d3p (May 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> so it means india should sit back and enjoy the show with popcorns and watch real life saw movie with its citizens being the victims



If you dig, then there are lot of Unsung Heros like Ravinder Kaushik, who were never recognized as agents from RAW. What happened to the Black Tiger ?? 

What Indian Govt. did for him ?? 

Read in wiki about him.

Quoting one of his letters, before his death.



> In one of his letters he wrote,
> 
> "Kya Bharat jaise bade desh ke liye kurbani dene waalon ko yahi milta hai?" (Is this the reward a person gets for sacrificing his life for India?)


----------



## Anorion (May 2, 2013)

Sigh. Next twitter trend detected. 

cold war ii. Indo - pak nuclear warfare can destroy the world. Dialogue is the only way out. Will help if politicians on both sides stop fuelling the fire for the sake of vote banks.

We cannot prosper after destroying our neighbours. 



theterminator said:


> so it means india should sit back and enjoy the show with popcorns and watch real life saw movie with its citizens being the victims



The problem is that a jailed person was attacked by other jailed people. Happens in our jails too.


----------



## theterminator (May 2, 2013)

d3p said:


> If you dig, then there are lot of Unsung Heros like Ravinder Kaushik, who were never recognized as agents from RAW. What happened to the Black Tiger ??
> 
> What Indian Govt. did for him ??
> 
> ...



thats my point , enough is enough. india should attack the nuclear installations of pakistan & then capture the whole country.



Anorion said:


> Sigh. Next twitter trend detected.
> 
> cold war ii. Indo - pak nuclear warfare can destroy the world. Dialogue is the only way out. Will help if politicians on both sides should stop fuelling the fire for the sake of vote banks.
> 
> ...



But the problem in that is the attack (a very simplistic word) took place only because of indian identity...


----------



## Desmond (May 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> thats my point , enough is enough. india should attack the nuclear installations of pakistan & then capture the whole country.
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem in that is the attack (a very simplistic word) took place only because of indian identity...



India will never do that. India has always been a defensive civilization as have all the kingdoms of old in this sub-continent.



theterminator said:


> But the problem in that is the attack (a very simplistic word) took place only because of *indian identity*...



Indian identity as in?


----------



## sankar (May 2, 2013)

I think china is a bigger threat than pakistan.
R.I.P Sarabjit Singh.


----------



## d3p (May 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> thats my point , enough is enough.* india should attack the nuclear installations of pakistan & then capture the whole country.*
> 
> But the problem in that is the attack (a very simplistic word) took place only because of indian identity...



What will Indian Govt do after capturing the nation called Pakistan ???

Indian Govt Can't change the mentality of Pakis. Can they ??? 

Telengana is always a debate-able topic since last 2-3yrs now in Parliament. Did Govt. do something for that ??? Lot of issues similar, which i don't want to wank about.

Did they able to change the mentality of Thousands of Kasmiri's ?? 

Indian Govt = Fail !... Coz its constituted by YINDIAN's. There is no such thing called as Equality & Strength in a place called India.

Atleast appreciate Pak, they have a common problem with India & indians since 1947. They are fighting for it with good unity.


----------



## theterminator (May 2, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> India will never do that. India has always been a defensive civilization as have all the kingdoms of old in this sub-continent.
> 
> 
> 
> Indian identity as in?



sarabjit, chamel singh were brutalised only because dey were indians



d3p said:


> *Atleast appreciate Pak, they have a common problem with India & indians since 1947. They are fighting for it with good unity*.



i dont like what u wrote there... pak is a stupid country and is obsessed with india. praising them only makes matters worse.


----------



## Desmond (May 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> sarabjit, chamel singh were brutalised only because dey were indians



Really? What proof do we have of this? No one is even sure if he was a spy or not.



theterminator said:


> i dont like what u wrote there... pak is a stupid country and is obsessed with india. praising them only makes matters worse.



Again, what do you base this on?


----------



## d3p (May 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> sarabjit, chamel singh were brutalised only because dey were indians
> 
> i dont like what u wrote there... pak is a stupid country and is obsessed with india. praising them only makes matters worse.



Even if you don't like what i just posted, doesn't change anything. I too personally hate, what they are doing or have done with our nation.

But as an Ideologist, i feel thats the only place where we lag & they win.


----------



## theterminator (May 2, 2013)

d3p said:


> Even if you don't like what i just posted, doesn't change anything. I too personally hate, what they are doing or have done with our nation.
> 
> But as an Ideologist, i feel thats the only place *where we lag & they win.*



Till now we've won all wars against them, we have also made a different nation out of their land so i dont think you can say . sometimes they have had diplomatic wins. right now no country wud want to be like pakistan. its not only a problem for us but for the world. everyday bomb blast take place there. it is in this regard that our govt should b extra cautious when it comes to its citizens... its not too late even now, we can capture whole of that country



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Really? What proof do we have of this? No one is even sure if he was a spy or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, what do you base this on?



does one has to be a spy in order to be brutalised? did india do anything of the sort with kasab or khalil chisty? 
why do you think pak isn't a stupid country? i have given my explanation above and also its only the first time an elected govt completed its full term. Imo its an insane country.


----------



## esumitkumar (May 2, 2013)

Its only CONGRESS who is responsible for such impotent attitude towards Pak and China...They executed Afzal/Kasb after spending crores and after so many years..
The fear of losing their "specific religion" vote bank drive them nuts !


----------



## funskar (May 2, 2013)

COngress would have saved sarabjit if he had muhammad or khan in his name


----------



## d3p (May 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Till now we've won all wars against them, we have also made a different nation out of their land so i dont think you can say . sometimes they have had diplomatic wins. right now no country wud want to be like pakistan. its not only a problem for us but for the world. everyday bomb blast take place there. it is in this regard that our govt should b extra cautious when it comes to its citizens... its not too late even now, we can capture whole of that country



I don't want to change the way you look at Pakistan or a Country supporting terrorism.  Also i never told they won wars !..

Every bomb blast that happened in India is not done by Pakis or Some other nation. Its directly or indirectly done by Indian himself to either gain sympathy in politics or to gain people's attention. The recent bomb blast in Bangalore is a live example of it. I don't support or talk in favour of Pakis, but we too are equally responsible.

Regarding capturing or vanishing a nation out of the world map. I have only one thing to say. If US is losing market because of Chinese Products, that doesn't mean US will attack China to Vanish or to stop it.

We in India too have Terrorist & Extremist to do most of the damage.


----------



## funskar (May 2, 2013)

esumitkumar said:


> Its only CONGRESS who is responsible for such impotent attitude towards Pak and China...They executed Afzal/Kasb after spending crores and after so many years..
> The fear of losing their "specific religion" vote bank drive them nuts !



Who can forget .. that digvijay n our home minister giving respect like sahab n ji to afzal ,osama


----------



## d3p (May 2, 2013)

funskar said:


> Who can forget .. that digvijay n our home minister giving respect like sahab n ji to afzal ,osama



After watching CNN-IBN news channel for almost 1hr during my lunch time, I get to know about the High Security in the Indian Jails with Pak Prisoners.

P.S : Now indian govt. is providing them world class facility to stay.


----------



## Desmond (May 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Till now we've won all wars against them, we have also made a different nation out of their land so i dont think you can say . sometimes they have had diplomatic wins. right now no country wud want to be like pakistan. its not only a problem for us but for the world. everyday bomb blast take place there. it is in this regard that our govt should b extra cautious when it comes to its citizens... its not too late even now, we can capture whole of that country



A war is the last thing anyone wants now. Also, I don't think we can take the whole of their country without significant losses, not that India will ever do anything like that. As for bomb blasts, there are at least 3 bomb blasts in Arunachal Pradesh everyday (from what I hear), India cannot resolve such internal issue, what makes you think they can resolve international disputes like this? This case will go cold pretty soon, trust me.


----------



## theterminator (May 2, 2013)

d3p said:


> I don't want to change the way you look at Pakistan or a Country supporting terrorism.  Also i never told they won wars !..
> 
> Every bomb blast that happened in India is not done by Pakis or Some other nation. Its directly or indirectly done by Indian himself to either gain sympathy in politics or to gain people's attention. The recent bomb blast in Bangalore is a live example of it. I don't support or talk in favour of Pakis, but we too are equally responsible.
> 
> ...



now you're changing lines...first you were appreciating pakistan. if you didn't meant winning as winning wars then what were you saying? were you talking about diplomatic things or something like cold war?? we all are aware that there are definitely terrorists in our own country... fyi daud ibrahim is an indian . but what im trying to say is that country has sick intentions for us and it is not healthy .. indians should try to become like americans and attack , reason is already there and they dont have forge it like weapons of mass destruction . coming to domestic terrorism , naxals are a good example... if anybody wants to hurt india why does pakistan blindly support it like khalistan, kashmiri separatists,etc. india also did it in past but it shud b clear to pak that we have moved on.  but 2013 has already shown enough that india should attack and capture all of pakistan and destroy all its nuclear installations


----------



## esumitkumar (May 2, 2013)

funskar said:


> COngress would have saved sarabjit if he had muhammad or khan in his name


 super like....well said

please replace "Indian Govt" to "Neech Khangress" in all posts


----------



## funskar (May 2, 2013)

d3p said:


> After watching CNN-IBN news channel for almost 1hr during my lunch time, I get to know about the High Security in the Indian Jails with Pak Prisoners.
> 
> P.S : Now indian govt. is providing them world class facility to stay.



yeah .. It's all due to congress specific religion vote policy no matter if the country or any other religion has to 
suffer..

They will only keep talking what happened in gujrat(2002)
In assam n kerala these ghusbaithias had killed our indian citizens.


----------



## theterminator (May 2, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> A war is the last thing anyone wants now. Also, I don't think we can take the whole of their country without significant losses, not that India will ever do anything like that. As for bomb blasts, there are at least 3 bomb blasts in Arunachal Pradesh everyday (from what I hear), India cannot resolve such internal issue, what makes you think they can resolve international disputes like this? This case will go cold pretty soon, trust me.



north east is already neglected territory by indian administration i agree...but pakistan is something we can handle quite well....if u want this case to go soon then it will definitely go soon... it comes down to that u dont feel the pain unless someone close to u is brutalised


----------



## funskar (May 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> it comes down to that u dont feel the pain unless someone close to u is brutalised



I was surprised when i watched on tv rahul gandhi met sarabjit's family
months before sonia gandhi/rahul gandhi cancelled several appointments of dalbir kaur due to time problem


----------



## theterminator (May 2, 2013)

funskar said:


> yeah .. It's all due to congress specific religion vote policy no matter if the country or any other religion has to
> suffer..
> 
> *They will only keep talking what happened in gujrat(2002)*
> In assam n kerala these ghusbaithias had killed our indian citizens.



congress is not morally bound to talk about gujarat riots when it itself failed to handle sikh massacre and this massacre was a baap of gujarat one...but still they sh!t about gujarat everyday.. i hate congress to the guts


----------



## d3p (May 2, 2013)

d3p said:


> Even if you don't like what i just posted, doesn't change anything. I too personally hate, what they are doing or have done with our nation.
> 
> *But as an Ideologist, i feel thats the only place where we lag & they win.*



What i meant was "Pakistan has atleast one big problem to deal with & that is India. And Entire Pak is behind that objective with all possible strength" That's called UNITY my friend.

Whereas in india, the sensation last for few weeks as long as its under the Media Scanner. Once its old people forget.



theterminator said:


> now you're changing lines...first you were appreciating pakistan. if you didn't meant winning as winning wars then what were you saying? were you talking about diplomatic things or something like cold war?? we all are aware that there are definitely terrorists in our own country... fyi daud ibrahim is an indian . but what im trying to say is that country has sick intentions for us and it is not healthy .. indians should try to become like americans and attack , reason is already there and they dont have forge it like weapons of mass destruction . coming to domestic terrorism , naxals are a good example... if anybody wants to hurt india why does pakistan blindly support it like khalistan, kashmiri separatists,etc. india also did it in past but it shud b clear to pak that we have moved on.  but 2013 has already shown enough that india should attack and capture all of pakistan and destroy all its nuclear installations



I never appreciated PAK or their motives. I just appreciated them coz of their Unity. They all are fighting together, not like us. Our Politicians are busy in raising funds in swiss banks & eating our own hard earned money. 

Its not an individual war out here. Is it ??


----------



## funskar (May 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> congress is not morally bound to talk about gujarat riots when it itself failed to handle sikh massacre and this massacre was a baap of gujarat one...but still they sh!t about gujarat everyday.. i hate congress to the guts



Yeah .. And congress is only the culprit for what happened to kashmiri pandits n hindus in ap/keral/assam.
The day Khangress will get buried India will start to shine


----------



## theterminator (May 2, 2013)

d3p said:


> What i meant was "Pakistan has atleast one big problem to deal with & that is India. And Entire Pak is behind that objective with all possible strength" That's called UNITY my friend.
> 
> Whereas in india, the sensation last for few weeks as long as its under the Media Scanner. Once its old people forget.
> 
> ...



pakistan is itself so divided that you cannot call them united. they call themselves an islamic nation but see how many muslims are getting targeted on a daily basis due to these blasts. their so called unity is nothing much but an obsession which can be quenched with one big foot if india takes the step... we have devastated that country in the past and now we should complete our work of wiping out pakistan all out..forget what america and rest of the world will react....


----------



## Desmond (May 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> pakistan is itself so divided that you cannot call them united. they call themselves an islamic nation but see how many muslims are getting targeted on a daily basis due to these blasts. their so called unity is nothing much but an obsession which can be quenched with one big foot if india takes the step... we have devastated that country in the past and now we should complete our work of wiping out pakistan all out..forget what america and rest of the world will react....



A few small skirmishes does not cause a dent in a huge country like Pakistan. Even the Kargil War was not a huge setback. Also, flirting with nuclear war is not a wise move for any country.


----------



## d3p (May 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> pakistan is itself so divided that you cannot call them united. they call themselves an islamic nation but see how many muslims are getting targeted on a daily basis due to these blasts. their so called unity is nothing much but an obsession which can be quenched with one big foot if india takes the step... we have devastated that country in the past and now we should complete our work of wiping out pakistan all out..forget what america and rest of the world will react....



Do you think its a Pocket Tank Game ?? You throw a Potato bomb & everything is wiped out ??


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 2, 2013)

@theterminator,no offense but you don't have any idea about how wars are fought in real world(blame it on flashy media & hollywood).you keep saying India should capture Pakistan & its nuclear installation when you don't even know what is the exact procedure for starting a war.rest assured that there will be no full scale war between India & Pakistan unless there is a WW III & India & Pakistan are on opposing sides.


----------



## theterminator (May 2, 2013)

d3p said:


> Do you think its a Pocket Tank Game ?? You throw a Potato bomb & everything is wiped out ??



so d different variety of weapons that we have are all part of a video game... they r just made of plastic and they can do harm only in virtual world.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> A few small skirmishes does not cause a dent in a huge country like Pakistan. Even the Kargil War was not a huge setback. Also, flirting with nuclear war is not a wise move for any country.



its not a few small skirmishes, pakistan shud've never existed if it weren't for the british.. this country has been stabbing at the india from decades and you call them small skirmishes...



whitestar_999 said:


> @theterminator,no offense but you don't have any idea about how wars are fought in real world(blame it on flashy media & hollywood).you keep saying India should capture Pakistan & its nuclear installation when you don't even know what is the exact procedure for starting a war*.rest assured that there will be no full scale war between India & Pakistan unless there is a WW III & India & Pakistan are on opposing sides*.



like u have some crystal ball that is telling u that.. no one can predict the future


----------



## Thunder (May 2, 2013)

They behead our soldiers‚ Support Anti-Indian Movements in our country‚facilitate Cross border terrorism and now this. And what have we done? Apart from not playing cricket and hockey with them. Our government is shameless and lacks a person with balls. 
Tit for Tat.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 2, 2013)

theterminator said:


> why can't we make pakistan non-existent? chamel singh was brutally murdered just few days ago, 2 indian soldiers beheaded from our own territory and who can forget brutality gutted to captain saurabh kalia and 5 others 1999?



that's too much too say .... 

instead of feeling bad for sarabjit singh , I feel good ..he freed from living hell


----------



## rohit32407 (May 2, 2013)

I agree with whitestar_999 on that one. Most of us don't even realise the procedure of 'war' and understandably so. Full scale war between two countries capable of causing nuclear devastation is not an option and I don't think it's going to happen either. Only way forward is diplomacy(which this government seriously lacks) and dialogues.

If india were to capture pakistan what would India do with it? As of now it has  pakistan on its border and then it will have afghanistan. How does that make anything better? We can't even handle our domestic problems like Naxals properly and how can you expect these very same people to manage problems like taliban? Don't forget china in this mix as well. An open supporter of pakistan and china as of now is way more powerful than india.


----------



## KDroid (May 2, 2013)

"Not everything needs to lead to nuclear war. Several things below that which send a strong message to Pakistan." - Lt Gen Shankar Prasad


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 2, 2013)

Lt.Gen Shankar Prasad does not run the country.there is a reason why a prospering/good country always keep a clear distinction between military & politics.a good diplomat is always a better choice than a good general.


----------



## rohit32407 (May 2, 2013)

KDroid said:


> "Not everything needs to lead to nuclear war. Several things below that which send a strong message to Pakistan." - Lt Gen Shankar Prasad



Thats why i used the term "full scale war" and when you(i don't mean 'you' particularly) are talking about capturing a nation don't you think it's going to resort to desperate measures(like nuclear war) to avoid that?


----------



## 101gamzer (May 2, 2013)

Lets sit back and enjoy Chinese take a chunk of Kashmir.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 2, 2013)

trust me guys pray to god tat no real war happens or else u will know how useless our armaments are dont even think of underestimating pak after it got support from us ( i m talking abt the fighter and bomber planes) also u guys are talking abt taking over pak the reverse is happening while we all r sitting and enjoying read the news paper !!
china already moving inside our border from east pak from north they hav almost half of kashmir dude we cant ( and will not) do anything abt it.....

and also ya no countries would dare to use warheads if they do all other countries will get chance to what do we say gank them........

no one wants to be the first it will always be the last means of desperation for any country even for N korea

the unthinkable power of destruction of nuclear warheads cant be taken lightly every country fears of it (except some u guys know whom i m talking abt) ........


----------



## pratyush997 (May 2, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Sigh. Next twitter trend detected.
> 
> cold war ii. Indo - pak nuclear warfare can destroy the world. Dialogue is the only way out. Will help if politicians on both sides stop fuelling the fire for the sake of vote banks.
> .


Well in that case I gotta get my @ss to somewhere in south  
~In Rajasthan ATM  

*R.I.P Sarabjit Singh*


----------



## Thunder (May 2, 2013)

Not everything's gonna lead to a Nuclear war. We've been engaged in dialogue with them for the past 10 years and see whats the result today? Hell they attacked us in kargil when their PM was on visit to India‚ now what do you make of that? You make dialogue with people who have an ounce of common sense and understanding..not with them paks.


----------



## rohit32407 (May 3, 2013)

^^ I never opposed strong retaliation. Infact, I believe it has become necessary. I was replying to the suggestion of "capturing pakistan"  .


----------



## Thunder (May 3, 2013)

^It was not directed towards any particular person. Since many people were saying dailogue is the only way out‚ I thought of giving my view on it.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

since dialogue can't be a way out as we can see, violence is the only way these mother****ers are going to understand. So the message is clear. wipe them off...


----------



## baiju (May 3, 2013)

Grow up. Violence is not a solution to anything.


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2013)

theterminator said:


> since dialogue can't be a way out as we can see, violence is the only way these mother****ers are going to understand. So the message is clear. wipe them off...



You cannot wipe them off without collateral damage. A nuclear war would be the end of everything you know and love.


----------



## d3p (May 3, 2013)

theterminator said:


> since dialogue can't be a way out as we can see, violence is the only way these mother****ers are going to understand. So the message is clear. wipe them off...



Again asking you the same, Do you think this as some Pocket Tank Game ??

*3.bp.blogspot.com/-nC3lUBidBGs/TtNi3Tnt7XI/AAAAAAAAAaI/_zQdVARopkw/s1600/PocketTanksDeluxe_lrg.jpg

Lastly read about Newton's Third Law. If we are going to wipe them off with a Nuclear Warhead, then they ain't so dumb not to reply us back. Whatever gonna happen next is called Collateral damage.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

violence produced bangladesh, even  u were born violently



d3p said:


> Again asking you the same, Do you think this as some Pocket Tank Game ??
> 
> *3.bp.blogspot.com/-nC3lUBidBGs/TtNi3Tnt7XI/AAAAAAAAAaI/_zQdVARopkw/s1600/PocketTanksDeluxe_lrg.jpg
> 
> Lastly read about Newton's Third Law. If we are going to wipe them off with a Nuclear Warhead, then they ain't so dumb not to reply us back. Whatever gonna happen next is called Collateral damage.



pocket tank game is a game that you love playing ,not me...i like real action ...so dont b oversmart n project me as some kid..
and dere's always going to be collateral damage in any war like situation. but u loose some to get some


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2013)

theterminator said:


> violence produced bangladesh, even  u were born violently
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy crap dude, you are just as sadistic as the people referred to in the Fight Thread.


----------



## d3p (May 3, 2013)

theterminator said:


> violence produced bangladesh, even  u were born violently
> 
> pocket tank game is a game that you love playing ,not me...*i like real action ...so dont b oversmart n project me as some kid..*
> and *dere's always going to be collateral damage in any war like situation. but u loose some to get some*




This helps me & few more here to Project you & your view childish....

Pak don't have anything to loose. Do they ??? but India has lot to loose other than Gain.

What will India gain, after capturing Pak ?? May be vanish pakis from Pak.

What will india loose during this situation ?? Few Metropolitian cities, NCR, Business Corresponding in the areas infected, Innocent lives & lot more.....

*If that you called as Gain, then many here will call that as Loss.*


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

d3p said:


> This helps me & few more here to Project you & your view childish....



   wen will u get out of ur imaginary world and feel the heat that is coming out of ur neighbour... it was you who started talking about pocket tank , not me..so better talk sensibly



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Holy crap dude, you are just as sadistic as the people referred to in the Fight Thread.



there's no terrorist attack in america since 9/11 (except this boston one)... they violently kill their enemies , take osama for example... we shud learn


----------



## d3p (May 3, 2013)

theterminator said:


> wen will u get out of ur imaginary world and feel the heat that is coming out of ur neighbour... it was you who started talking about pocket tank , not me..so better talk sensibly



What you want me to do ?? throw a hand grenade, coz the heat is coming from the Neighbour.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

d3p said:


> This helps me & few more here to Project you & your view childish....


collateral damage has always been there when its a war like situation... cant understand why ur laughing at this fact



d3p said:


> What you want me to do ?? throw a hand grenade, coz the heat is coming from the Neighbour.



take some action , not play pocket tank 



d3p said:


> This helps me & few more here to Project you & your view childish....
> 
> Pak don't have anything to loose. Do they ??? but India has lot to loose other than Gain.
> 
> ...



ur being too much defensive.. nd not sensible


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2013)

theterminator said:


> there's no terrorist attack in america since 9/11 (except this boston one)... they violently kill their enemies , take osama for example... we shud learn



There is a theory that Osama doesn't exist and he was an excuse created by Bush to invade Afghanistan.

Also, India will never become an offensive civilization, at least not under democracy.



theterminator said:


> collateral damage has always been there when its a war like situation... cant understand why ur laughing at this fact



Collateral damage in Nuclear war is destruction of everything. Nuclear war between India and Pakistan alone can end the world.


----------



## d3p (May 3, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> There is a theory that Osama doesn't exist and he was an excuse created by Bush to invade Afghanistan.
> 
> *Also, India will never become an offensive civilization, at least not under democracy.
> 
> Collateral damage in Nuclear war is destruction of everything. Nuclear war between India and Pakistan alone can end the world.*



This is beyond his understanding...


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> There is a theory that Osama doesn't exist and he was an excuse created by Bush to invade Afghanistan.
> 
> Also, India will never become an offensive civilization, at least not under democracy.
> 
> ...



being violent not means going nuke everytime... i said at the start that we should destroy the nuclear bases of pak and then with heavy artillery we can capture it..  
yeah, there's also a theory that 9/11 was perpetrated by america itself n it was all to invade iraq, afghanistan... 
all i can say to these is 



d3p said:


> This is beyond his understanding...



it is well under my understanding , u dont need to worry about me , look after urself....


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2013)

theterminator said:


> being violent not means going nuke everytime... i said at the start that we should destroy the nuclear bases of pak and then with heavy artillery we can capture it..
> yeah, there's also a theory that 9/11 was perpetrated by america itself n it was all to invade iraq, afghanistan...
> all i can say to these is
> 
> ...



As if Pakistan won't see this coming? We still have no idea how many ISI spies are operating in India.

I understand your sentiment, but under current circumstances it is not really worth risking such extreme steps.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 3, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> There is a theory that Osama doesn't exist and he was an excuse created by Bush to invade Afghanistan.
> Nuclear war between India and Pakistan alone can end the world.


you were on the right track until i read the above.there is also a theory that illuminati is still controlling the world & moon landing was faked.if someone still doubt the existence of osama then he has more issues to worry about than writing on forums about his theories.also world is not going to end by a nuclear war between India & Pakistan.it will take a full scale nuclear war between USA & Russia to do this.


----------



## logout20 (May 3, 2013)

d3p said:


> This helps me & few more here to Project you & your view childish....
> 
> Pak don't have anything to loose. Do they ??? but India has lot to loose other than Gain.
> 
> ...



agree...

Real action.collateral damage.world war 3...we attack pak...china and bangladesh will attack us.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

so let me get this straight ... u all r saying india cannot be aggresive?


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2013)

logout20 said:


> agree...
> 
> Real action.collateral damage.world war 3...we attack pak...china and bangladesh will attack us.



China is looking for an excuse to attack, last time I checked.


----------



## Anorion (May 3, 2013)

Burn down neighbour's house fire will spread to your own

China - we need to counter string of pearls 

There is a huuge gap between our geopolitical aspirations and the reality, but this can be achieved through better diplomacy, not with force


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2013)

Also note that the US has allies to the north and south and oceans to the east and west, so it cab concentrate its armies elsewhere, India does not have that luxury. We have to look out for Pakistan and China simultaneously. Pulling out troops to concentrate on one enemy is risky.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

that means we lack on all counts- be it diplomacy or weaponry and anybody , whether pak or china or even sri lanka , can do whatever they want and because we dont have the luxury so we can sit back n watch


----------



## d3p (May 3, 2013)

theterminator said:


> that means we lack on all counts- be it diplomacy or weaponry and anybody , whether pak or china or even sri lanka , can do whatever they want and because *we dont have the luxury so we can sit back n watch*





If you don't have the luxury, then HOW will you sit back & watch ????


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

d3p said:


> If you don't have the luxury, then HOW will you sit back & watch ????



or be doomed .. happy?


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 3, 2013)

wow..this thread has descended to madness..people calling for nuke retaliation...Wiping them off the planet..time this thread is moved to fight club...

Nuke war will kill us both...don't know how this idea even came about...


----------



## munish51 (May 3, 2013)

The unfortunate death of sarabjit singh again highlights how ordinary citizens have actually become the biggest victims of an intractable rivalry. But the most
disappointing and shameless point is that our government is still silent.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> wow..this thread has descended to madness..people calling for nuke retaliation...Wiping them off the planet..time this thread is moved to fight club...
> 
> Nuke war will kill us both...*don't know how this idea even came about..*.


this  idea is not an invention in this thread , it has always been in the domain


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2013)

Was watching news during lunchtime and they were calling him "Shahid". What is it exactly that he did that he is being declared a martyr? Unless he really is a RAW agent.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Was watching news during lunchtime and they were calling him "Shahid". What is it exactly that he did that he is being declared a martyr? Unless he really is a RAW agent.



Media and politicians are insane.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 3, 2013)

theterminator said:


> this  idea is not an invention in this thread , it has always been in the domain



which one??The nuclear war thing???India has a no first use policy anyway...so bad luck...my point was how a sarabjit singh's thread turned into a nuke/wiping off the planet thread...



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Was watching news during lunchtime and they were calling him "Shahid". What is it exactly that he did that he is being declared a martyr? Unless he really is a RAW agent.



Ahh India....So now next we are gonna see his billboards in every street where the politicians will call him a martyr of India


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> which one??The nuclear war thing???India has a no first use policy anyway...so bad luck...my point was how a sarabjit singh's thread turned into a nuke/wiping off the planet thread...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh India....So now next we are gonna see his billboards in every street where the politicians will call him a martyr of India



If you read all posts then you wouldn't be asking this question , anyways it's not just related to Sarabjit Singh .. Pakistan has been consistently committing atrocities like beheading our soldiers in our own territory and taking the head with them, brutally murdered another prisoner chamel singh , always trying to infiltrate militants from LOC....

So .. chalo atleast somebody did something ...
now we're ready for some media debates  ... 

Pakistani Prisoner Sanaullah Attacked in Jammu Jail | India | www.indiatimes.com


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 3, 2013)

theterminator said:


> being violent not means going nuke everytime... i said at the start that we should destroy the nuclear bases of pak and then with heavy artillery we can capture it..
> yeah, there's also a theory that 9/11 was perpetrated by america itself n it was all to invade iraq, afghanistan...
> all i can say to these is
> 
> ...


lol heavy artillery u serious???



whitestar_999 said:


> you were on the right track until i read the above.there is also a theory that illuminati is still controlling the world & moon landing was faked.if someone still doubt the existence of osama then he has more issues to worry about than writing on forums about his theories.also world is not going to end by a nuclear war between India & Pakistan.it will take a full scale nuclear war between USA & Russia to do this.



nope world won't end but it will giv every fckin nation in the world to test their warheads......



theterminator said:


> so let me get this straight ... u all r saying india cannot be aggresive?


no we can't with current scenario we definitely can't


----------



## Anish (May 3, 2013)

I sat back and read the whole thread.
India didn't react when our fishermen were captured and tourchered by sri lankan military.
India didn't react when a whole ethnic group is murdered by present srilankan government. Instead they welcomed the president of lanka with red carpet.
Its obvious that India will remain silent for this *murder.*

No matter how hard we discuss about this, no point in discussing. India is ruled by under achieveres and childish rulers. 

I agree on the fact that *we lack unity*. One this point Pakistan clearly wins, no matter their motive is bad/good/psychotic, they have unity in that.

I don't even see Russia supporting India nowadays as before, ever since India entered in deals with the US.

God help India.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 3, 2013)

Anish said:


> God help India.


God helps those who help themselves. 
Lol


----------



## funskar (May 4, 2013)

Till end of 2013 god make japan,taiwan,vietnam to attack china


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 4, 2013)

Pakistan is united whther it is good or bad intentions, we indians have lot of problems, we see pakistani cricketers, filmstars, actor coming here and make a joke of us. no way india is not capable of diont anything not even in this time. Pakistan, Bangladesh are Islamic country they have full support from all Islamic world, where as India dont know what to do and where to go for help. Indian politicians are more interested in their minority (which is second largest majority in county) vote banks. no way india can handle Pakistan, China, Bangladesh and Srilanka at the same time.

So please leave us alone, we dont want to fight, we are followeers of non Violence, so morale is............ India is not safe for Hindus, Sikhs or true patriots of nation, but hey is there a nation really, we have Gujaratis, Marathis, Bengali etc but no Indians


----------



## Desmond (May 4, 2013)

SuperH3art said:


> Pakistan is united whther it is good or bad intentions, we indians have lot of problems, we see pakistani cricketers, filmstars, actor coming here and make a joke of us. no way india is not capable of diont anything not even in this time. Pakistan, Bangladesh are Islamic country they have full support from all Islamic world, where as India dont know what to do and where to go for help. Indian politicians are more interested in their minority (which is second largest majority in county) vote banks. no way india can handle Pakistan, China, Bangladesh and Srilanka at the same time.
> 
> So please leave us alone, we dont want to fight, we are followeers of non Violence, so morale is............ India is not safe for Hindus, Sikhs or true patriots of nation, but hey is there a nation really, we have Gujaratis, Marathis, Bengali etc but no Indians



Agreed. This is why I hate the IPL. It gives me an impression that the country is divided and it promotes internal rivalry.


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 4, 2013)

chalo bahi sab apne ghar ke aas paas bunker bana do, ya fir religion change karlo, ya fir plastic surgey karke chinese ban jao


----------



## dan4u (May 4, 2013)

d3p said:


> I never appreciated PAK or their motives. *I just appreciated them coz of their Unity*. They all are fighting together, not like us. Our Politicians are busy in raising funds in swiss banks & eating our own hard earned money.
> 
> Its not an individual war out here. Is it ??





Anish said:


> No matter how hard we discuss about this, no point in discussing. India is ruled by under achieveres and childish rulers.
> 
> *I agree on the fact that we lack unity. One this point Pakistan clearly wins, no matter their motive is bad/good/psychotic, they have unity in that.*
> 
> ...



I really wouldn't call Pakistan's desire to harm India unity, they have many separatist movements in Balochistan and Waziristan..... Pakistan is still trying to justify its existence, they tried to assimilate with the Arabs, which didn't work out, now they're teaching Chinese in their schools. corrupt politicians are everywhere, be that India or Pakistan. The only unity Pakistan has is saying "Hindustan murdabad", on all other issues that do matter they fall apart...


----------



## theterminator (May 4, 2013)

SuperH3art said:


> So please leave us alone, we dont want to fight, we are followeers of non Violence, so morale is............ India is not safe for Hindus, *Sikhs* or true patriots of nation, but hey is there a nation really, we have Gujaratis, Marathis, Bengali etc but no Indians



sikhs are not safe from hindus or congress led govt


----------



## Anorion (May 4, 2013)

Ottawa dialogue. Denmark, canada and us are trying to solve indo-pak problem.

Meanwhile in j&k jails, indians have attacked suspected pakistani bomber

An eye for an eye makes the whole world blind


----------



## theterminator (May 4, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Ottawa dialogue. Denmark, canada and us are trying to solve indo-pak problem.
> 
> *Meanwhile in j&k jails, indians have attacked suspected pakistani bomber*
> 
> An eye for an eye makes the whole world blind


yeah, i have posted a link above , 
we can go for the full body for an eye instead of an eye only


----------



## Anorion (May 4, 2013)

Like laila- majno, romeo-juliet, jodha-akbar are all eternal examples of undying love, india-pakistan is worldwide eternal example of undying hate

Srsly, while we fight, the whole world laughs at us, when they are not scared of nuclear winter that is 

You need two hands to clap


----------

